# zmęczenie przemocą na ang.



## Agiii

Jakbyście przetłumaczyli "zmęczenie/ znurzenie przemocą" na angielski? Bo niby łatwe a wszystkie wersje, na które wpadłam wydają mi się dziwaczne. Kontekst: opis nastrojów w społeczeństwie w trakcie wojny.

Dzięki z góry, udanego tygodnia.


----------



## arturolczykowski

I am tired of violence wydaje sie najprostsza odpowiedzia....


----------



## arturolczykowski

Sorry nie zauwazylem , ze chodzi ci o konkretna forme "zmeczenie przemoca"...


----------



## Agiii

arturolczykowski said:


> Sorry nie zauwazylem , ze chodzi ci o konkretna forme "zmeczenie przemoca"...



Tak, chodzi mi wyłącznie o "zmęczenie przemocą", styl raczej formalny.


----------



## arturolczykowski

tiredness/exhaustion of violence


----------



## Agiii

arturolczykowski said:


> tiredness/exhaustion of violence




"Tiredness of violence" googlowałam wcześniej i daje 3 wyniki, co sprawia, że mam wątpliwości. A czy "exhaustion" nie byłoby tu dwuznaczne? Jako wyczerpanie się (w znaczeniu: koniec, wypalenie się) konfliktu?


----------



## arturolczykowski

Faktycznie, co wiec z "weariness of violence"?


----------



## Szkot

Dla żołnierzy istnieje combat fatigue, dla cywilistów war fatigue, może violence fatigue, ale nie bardzo mi się podoba ten wyraz.


----------



## Thomas1

Z jakiegoś konkretnego powodu? Po tiredness, fatigue było moim drugim wyborem.


----------



## Szkot

Thomas1 said:


> Z jakiegoś konkretnego powodu?



Violence fatigue stosuje się naprzykład w takich zdaniach (z Google):

'A kind of _violence fatigue_ has descended over news coverage of Iraq. Car bombings that would have made the front page a year ago get scant mention ...'

Tu chodzi o ludzi zewnętrznych (na Zachodzie) nie przeżywających przemoc, ale nie o ludzi (w Iraku) otoczonych przemocą.  Należy od kontekstu.


----------



## Agiii

Szkot said:


> Violence fatigue stosuje się naprzykład w takich zdaniach (z Google):
> 
> 'A kind of _violence fatigue_ has descended over news coverage of Iraq. Car bombings that would have made the front page a year ago get scant mention ...'
> 
> Tu chodzi o ludzi zewnętrznych (na Zachodzie) nie przeżywających przemoc, ale nie o ludzi (w Iraku) otoczonych przemocą.  Należy od kontekstu.





Thanks. After reading some google entries I believe "violence fatigue" is the best option in this context.


----------



## Thomas1

Szkot said:


> Violence fatigue stosuje się naprzykład w takich zdaniach (z Google):
> 
> 'A kind of _violence fatigue_ has descended over news coverage of Iraq. Car bombings that would have made the front page a year ago get scant mention ...'
> 
> Tu chodzi o ludzi zewnętrznych (na Zachodzie) nie przeżywających przemoc, ale nie o ludzi (w Iraku) otoczonych przemocą.  Należy od kontekstu.


Hm... ale czy to jest jedyne u  życie tego sformułowania?  


> Violence Fatigue Among Palestinians, Israelis Alice
> […]
> Violence fatigue is evident, and anxieties are many, but faith in a better future in the short term is accompanied - for Palestinians and Israelis alike - by profound doubt.
> http://ipsnews.net/interna.asp?idnews=20424


Sądzę, że można go u  żyć w kontekstach, gdzie ludzie faktycznie doświadczają przemocy, a nie udziela im się ona przez pośrednie środki. Chyba że coś przeoczyłem?


----------



## Szkot

No, you are quite right, T1, but for me the ambiguity is a problem.  There is combat fatigue which is about real physical or mental fatigue, and compassion fatigue which is not, and it and looks like violence fatigue can be either.  If the context makes it clear, or the phrase is just a label, there is no problem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Hm... ale czy to jest jedyne u życie tego sformułowania?
> Sądzę, że można go u żyć w kontekstach, gdzie ludzie faktycznie doświadczają przemocy, a nie udziela im się ona przez pośrednie środki. Chyba że coś przeoczyłem?


 Właśnie to próbował przekazać Szkot.


----------

